# gdm and paramters for xorg



## juedan (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello to the forum,

is it possible to call X with parameters from gdm? If so where are the parameters stored? The background fpr my question is that X should be startet with the parameter "-retro".

I'm using:
FreeBSD 7.2
xorg 7.4.2
gdm 2.26.1

Thanks for the answers.

Best regards

JueDan


----------



## Speedy (Dec 21, 2009)

~/.xserverrc


----------



## jotawski (Dec 21, 2009)

may be at /usr/local/etc/gdm/custom.conf but for now am not quite sure about this file

also have a look at /usr/local/etc/gdm/custom.conf.default

regards,
jotawski


----------



## Speedy (Dec 21, 2009)

I do not have X running on FreeBSD, in my Gentoo box:

```
~ $ cat /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc 
exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp
```
I do not want X started with these options, so I could edit it there for system-wide setting. Or I can set it in my ~/.xserverrc.

```
~ $ cat .xserverrc 
exec /usr/bin/X
```
This will override the command line in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc.


----------

